# Supprimer le test mémoire au démarrage



## Michel Aix (25 Juin 2001)

Qqu'un avait  expliqué  ici comment supprimer le test mémoire pour gagner du temps au démarrage.
Je l'avais fait sur mon vieux Mac mais je ne sais plus le refaire sur mon iMac.

Je crois que c'est ma tête qui a besoin d'un test mémoire, pas l'iMac. Mais pour lui, c'est quoi ?


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juin 2001)

Il faut appuyer sur commande+option au lancement du tableau de bord Mémoire pour avoir accès au réglage.

------------------
Gwenhiver  Truly addicted to MacG


----------



## Muludovski (26 Juin 2001)

Yo les enfants.
C quoi, les consequences de cette desactivation? (+ et-)
A+


----------



## JackSim (26 Juin 2001)

Si ta RAM n'est pas valide ou a un problème, le Mac ne s'en apercevra pas et il pourra avoir un comportement bizarre (plantages, etc.).

Mais vu qu'on ne trifouille pas ses barrettes tous les jours, si le Mac passe les tests quelques fois, on peut les désactiver sans trop de risques.

Par contre, il ne faut pas oublier de réactiver les tests lorsqu'on a fait des modifications à l'intérieur de son ordi.


----------



## Muludovski (26 Juin 2001)

Des modifs de quel ordre, jack? Genre des installs, ou des trucs plus serieux?
A+


----------



## roro (26 Juin 2001)

bah... enfin... si tu ajoutes des barrettes ou une carte d'extension, ou si tu la retires... bref, si tu trifouilles ton Mac !


----------



## MarcMame (27 Juin 2001)

Enfin tout ça est très relatif... Très franchement, même avec 768Mo de Ram, le test de Ram ne prend pas plus de 4/5 secondes. Démarrer en 46 secondes au lieu de 50 : je ne m'en rend même pas compte et ça n'a pas bouleversée ma vie....


----------



## Michel Aix (28 Juin 2001)

Merci Gwenhiver, tu es une vraie encyclopédie !

Pour la remarque de Marcmame: ça me parait beaucoup plus court sans le test, même avec 128 k de ram; je vais vérifier, mais de toute façon c'est bien long par rapport au démarrage d'une chaine hifi ou d'une voiture... 

Y a que ma connection internet par modem qui est aussi longue. C'est pourquoi pour chercher un numéro de téléphone je préfère le minitel à internet, même si le mac est allumé.


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Juin 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Michel Aix:
*Merci Gwenhiver, tu es une vraie encyclopédie !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Soyons honnête. La question a déjà été posée, et j'y ai répondu de travers. MarcMame m'avait à l'époque corrigé


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2001)

Une pareille honneté mérite d'être citée...
Je te revaudrais bien ça un jour cher Gwen'


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juillet 2001)

salut, mon démarrage est long, je vais donc suivre vos conseils pour désactiver le test mémoire, mais que dois-je plus tard si je veux le réactiver ?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (18 Juillet 2001)

Tu fais la même manip en sens inverse pour réactiver le test mémoire...


----------

